# A little Airshow action in Iowa...



## USM IS (Jun 29, 2010)

Quad City Airshow........FA-18 hornet





F-15E Strike Eagle......lighting was HARSE to say the least.




Super Chipmunk




Strike Eagle, turn and burn....




F-18 Super Hornet and a little bubble action....




And lastly, the lovely Warthog....


----------



## altitude604 (Jun 30, 2010)

nice shots considering the lighting you had to deal with.

nothing beats that crackle and roar from the F-15 when it does that turn and burn though. makes me shiver just thinking about it.


----------



## edouble (Jun 30, 2010)

You should be very happy with these photos! This is definitely near the top of my photo assignment list.


----------



## USM IS (Jun 30, 2010)

98 degrees with a heat index of 112, very little breeze.  I LOVE the F-15, Only one thing better than a F-15. A simple one word statement............RAPTOR......Mike


----------

